# Door Dashing



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Got a door dasher? Great article from my friend in Ireland. http://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2012/04/01/doormanners1/


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

This is why I appreciate you Dave! i have worked on this since Atticus was a pup as we have lots of people in and out. People ask me how did you train him to just sit there and not go out, Yeah I can just send them this!!!I'm pretty proud of myself as I pretty much followed these steps, though I should know how to break things down by now! THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Dave, what do you do with a door dasher who only dashes when there's someone at the door--especially if the storm door is the only one closed? To say we've been unsuccessful at restraining this behavior is putting it mildly. We have had him sit and rewarded him when told 'off' when people come in, but of course he then takes the treat and resumes the jumping up on people behavior. Many people think this is 'cute' since he loves everyone, but Mom doesn't think it's cute. Suggestions?

Keeper's Mom (Shirley H)


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

One more thing. If Keeper gets out the door, he's only interested in coming back in with the visitor, not running off.

Shirley H.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad to help Jody. Shirley in other words he's not a dasher but a jumper. I like this video by Emily


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Both Jumping and Door Dashing*

Thanks, Dave. Actually he does both--dash to the door because someone's out there and then being overly enthusiastic in greeting and asking for attention. Visitors, of course, are ONLY there for him. The video is a good one and I'll try that. He has responded to an 'off' and treat but I should have done the more thorough training earlier.

Shirley H. (Keeper's Mom)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ShirleyH said:


> Thanks, Dave. Actually he does both--dash to the door because someone's out there and then being overly enthusiastic in greeting and asking for attention. Visitors, of course, are ONLY there for him. The video is a good one and I'll try that. He has responded to an 'off' and treat but I should have done the more thorough training earlier.
> 
> Shirley H. (Keeper's Mom)


 Never too late Shirley. True dashers run out the door and don't think about anything else but getting out. They're the dangerous ones.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> Never too late Shirley. True dashers run out the door and don't think about anything else but getting out. They're the dangerous ones.


That's our CAT!ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Dave I SOOO love Emily! I have the jumping issue too Shirley, the problem with "off" is that they do a beautiful off but are quickly on again! So giving them something else to do like sit or down is better. What I like about the video is that she is not giving any commands only treating non jump behavior. I'm going to back up and do that more because I'm always saying sit,and rewarding that but the "not jumping on people" info is really not occurring in his brain as yet. We shall see!!!! At least he is thrilled to see people and that is a GOOD thing!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Love your passion Jody.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

BIG GRIN Dave, I so love not just training /teaching but seeing them actually learn/figure things out. Quite fun for me to have a new dog.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> BIG GRIN Dave, I so love not just training /teaching but seeing them actually learn/figure things out.


:thumb::thumb:


----------

